# Help with Seminary Application



## sastark (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi all,

I am applying to Reformation International Theological Seminary (www.reformation.edu), and one of the things they ask for is a &quot;Statement of Faith&quot;. I've never had to write one of these before, so I was wondering if I could post what I've got so far and you all could let me know if I am heading in the right direction?

One note before I post what I've written: writing a statement of faith really makes me think about what I believe. At first, I just wanted to write: &quot;The Bible and the WCF.&quot;, but I thought they may be looking for something a little more in-depth.


----------



## sastark (Apr 21, 2004)

*Here's what I've got so far:*

Seth Stark
Wednesday, April 21, 2004

[b:9bcdf1b627]Statement of Faith[/b:9bcdf1b627]

I believe the Bible. It is the infallible and inerrant Word of God and my only rule for faith and life. From it all knowledge of God necessary for salvation can be learned. The Bible teaches us many things, but chiefly it teaches us three things: first, how great my sin and misery is, second, how I am redeemed from my sin and third, how I am to be thankful for my redemption. 

I wholeheartedly agree with the Westminster Confession of Faith and the Shorter and Larger Catechisms. I was raised on the Heidelburg Catechism (as is obvious from my first paragraph) and still love it greatly.

I believe I am a sinner saved by grace. Jesus Christ, the Son of God, the second person of the Trinity, entered humanity (by the Virgin birth after being conceived by the Holy Spirit), and was crucified on the cross. On the cross, He underwent the wrath of God that was due to me because of my sin. He died. On the third day He rose again. He ascended into heaven and will return to judge both the living and the dead.


----------



## BrianLanier (Apr 21, 2004)

Sounds great so far!


----------

